# Vivarium build



## Alex72 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm planning on making my own vivarium but unsure of what material to use? I was hoping to go buy all the gear I need from bunnings this week/weekend. I have been searching around and have seen people have used melamine, MDF and other such material but im unsure which is best to use?

also what kind of protection will the wood need to keep it from warping(?) I.e; varnish, paint ect. 

I have made a basic design on solidworks (computer program) and will upload the dimensions and some images once im home (planning on building the standard sliding glass front door viv.).

thanks for any help you may have! 



I'll upload progress shots once I've obtained the materials and start building (hopefully within the week)


----------



## JrFear (Oct 8, 2012)

hey, i build all my enclosures out of melamine, its easy to build with and looks good! 
build up your box and wack some glass on! bunnings sells precut melamine which is good or u can go to a suppiler and get them to cut it for you!


----------



## jbest (Oct 8, 2012)

JrFear said:


> hey, i build all my enclosures out of melamine, its easy to build with and looks good!
> build up your box and wack some glass on! bunnings sells precut melamine which is good or u can go to a suppiler and get them to cut it for you!



Bunnings will also cut to size. They say its about a dollar or two a cut but they've never actually charged me.


----------



## JrFear (Oct 8, 2012)

the bunnings i go to tell me they dont! i find suppliers work out cheaper!


----------



## Alex72 (Oct 8, 2012)

Will the melamine need any varnish? I hope my bunning's will cut it too size :?


----------



## JrFear (Oct 8, 2012)

its laminated! u can seal the inside once u build it to make it water resistent!

its white by the way! but u can get black but it costs more!


----------



## Alex72 (Oct 8, 2012)

haha  cheers for that! sounds like its what I want! I'll be putting in a waterproof sealant as well. Ill upload my plans once im home


----------



## JrFear (Oct 8, 2012)

sounds good always enjoy looking at other peoples plans and creations!


----------



## Alex72 (Oct 8, 2012)

hope these work:





the middle bit will be split into two glass panels with a lock and some handles. also a air vent will be added and a light. (didnt bother added these features)





basic drawing of what i want with some lengths (from memory its about a metre long, 450 deep and 450 high... might have to change the model, not that it matters).
I Have another designed which invloves a hinged roof that I'll take a picture of and upload. I think the hinge roof will be easier for cleaning, feeding ect. (I'd have to mount the light on the side of the tank to allow the roof to hinge)


----------



## Virides (Oct 9, 2012)

Alex72 said:


> the middle bit will be split into two glass panels with a lock and some handles.



We have just the handles for you - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## Alex72 (Oct 15, 2012)

ok so I have my materials now!

I grabbed 2 planks of melamine of the shelf from bunnings and got them cut to size (giving me my two sides and top/bottom). for the back I decided to use mdf (subject to change). I got some nails and a few screws plus some silicon style glue. 

I also got myself a light fitting, a bulb and its cage. I'll be buying some red sand soon (would drive to whoop whoop and get it for free, but the price of petrol these days....) and I'm constantly on the hunt for some rocks/logs to throw in there as well.

does anyone have any idea's on real plants that can be housed in vivariums? I want to add a small shrub style thing to the cold end but im not to savvy on plants. does anyone have any ideas?

Also, I am unsure whether to add screws to the melamine as i fear it might split any suggestions?

I'm a bit busy during the week (uni work and all) so I'll be back to bunnings on the weekend and hopefully get most of the viv. build before next monday...

enough talking, some pics!



most the gear I bought, some nails, screws, light, light bulb, silicone, wood ect... just testing a dry fit.




my beautiful childrens that the viv. will be housing.. getting nice and fat.




she's so dam sexy!

anyhoot, I'll update on the weekend to see how far i get.


----------

